# Similar Threads



## Alxmrphi

Have I like not seen this feature over the past year or is it new, I can't decide, I never scroll down that far to see where that is, for some weird reason, yet I haven't heard anything about it.

O.K, I have just realised that it's not in all threads, it's in one I've just posted in, in I-E, but not in the thread below it, has this been there for a long time and I have never noticed it, or is it new? If it is new, how does it work?


----------



## cuchuflete

Hi Alex,
It's been around, but as you say, you never like scroll down that far.

cheers,
cuchu

PS- I've never paid any attention to it, so you will need an expert to explain what isn't obvious.


----------



## Alxmrphi

How long as it been there for? I swear I have never seen it in my entire life before today.


----------



## Jana337

In fact, we used to have it at the beginning but I think it disappeared a year ago after a major software update. It reappeared a couple of days ago.


Jana


----------



## Alxmrphi

Ah, well as long as it was the past few days I know I'm not going mad, or am I???, Do I see a typo in Jana's post?? *rubs eyes in horror and disbelief*



It's quite a useful feature.


----------



## Outsider

Jana337 said:


> In fact, we used to have it at the beginning but I think it disappear a year ago after a major software update.


Yes, it was gone for quite a while.


----------



## mkellogg

It's back?  Where?  I don't see it.

Although it is useful, it's one of the first things you have to turn off when the forum starts slowing down due to heavy load on the server.


----------



## Alxmrphi

First time I saw it Mike was today in this thread, it's still there now, I've just checked.


----------



## maxiogee

Alex_Murphy said:


> Ah, well as long as it was the past few days I know I'm not going mad,



Just because X isn't Y, it doesn't follow that A isn't B 


I've seen this feature longer ago than the last few days. More like some months ago.


----------



## Jana337

Alex_Murphy said:


> First time I saw it Mike was today in this thread, it's still there now, I've just checked.


Well, Alex. That's a very old thread. The feature has never disappeared from old threads. But I thought I saw it in a new one as well. 

Jana


----------



## lsp

It wasn't greatly missed because it wasn't always very relevant. As you can see in the example, the only thing that made those threads similar is the use of "where' in the title. It wouldn't have helped anyone learn anything new about any of the actual thread topics.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Yeah I thought that, the "similar threads" had threads from Spanish grammar, French-English, they weren't similar at all, that's why I asked how it worked, I think it's better to use the search feature.


----------

